# Personen/Objekte sauber freistellen - Wie wird's gemacht?



## Rayne (7. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen hier mal eine Anleitung gesehen, wie man Objekte richtig schön aus einem Bild ausschneiden kann, ohne dafür das Lasso o.ä. zu benutzen.

Leider kenne ich nicht mehr alle Schritte aus dem Kopf und finde das Tutorial nicht mehr :-(

Hier die Schritte, die mir noch einfallen:

1.) Unter "Kanäle" den Kanal auswählen, wo das freizustellende Objekt sich am krassesten vom Hintergrund abhebt.

2.) Filter/Hochpass anwenden (Wert zwischen 8 und 12)

3.) Bild/Einstellungen/Tonwertkorrektur --> erste Wert weiß ich nicht mehr (glaube 80), zweiten Wert so lassen und den dritten Wert auf 157

4.) Strg + I

5.) Den gesamten Bereich innerhalb des weißen Rahmens mit weiß ausmahlen.

6.) Dann den gesamten Hintergrund komplett schwarz einfärben.

So, weiter weiß ich nicht mehr :-(
Vielleicht habe ich zwischendurch auch noch was vergessen, aber das Ergebnis sah richtig gut aus, besser als mit dem Lasso 

Vielleicht kennt einer von Euch die Anleitung und Vorgehensweise, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen!

Vielen Dank

Rayne


----------



## zirag (7. März 2004)

Hi

ich glaube das Tutorial was du meinst ist auf --------PST---------- 



mfg ZiRaG


----------

